# New South Dakota Guy



## trilandun (Jun 14, 2016)

I an new to the wood pellet grill game and found some good info on this forum, so here I am.

I bought a grill that seems to be a new type or a Pit Boss clone called a "Big Horn". I put up a post in the Pellet Smoker forum (awaiting mod approval) with all my questions and observations as I explore this new product.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad to have you with us!

Al​


----------



## chad e (Jun 14, 2016)

Trilandun welcome and post all you learn so we can all learn from each other.


----------



## trilandun (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

Here is the link to my Pellet Smoker post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247877/big-horn-wood-pellet-grill


----------



## gary s (Jun 16, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a sunny and hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## stokensmoke (Jun 16, 2016)

Where at in South Dakota? Ft pierre here


----------

